# [SOLVED] Chkdsk stops: unspecified error



## kw02 (Oct 12, 2009)

Vista Home Premium on HP 2000 series laptop.

Chkdsk stops on stage 1 after about 3% checked. Gives unspecified error.

Other times it gets to stage 2 and hangs at 35% checked with the hard drive light on but nothing happening after a minute.

I checked the WDC 1200 hard drive with Western Digital's diagnostic and it checks fine on the quick check and the longer check.

I have tried running safe mode and it hung up there as well after saying something else was using the hard drive and chkdsk might give errors.

I ran chkdsk both from command box and from the drive C tools window.


----------



## Med Head (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Chkdsk stops: unspecified error*

If this were a desktop, I would suspect the power supply was bad.

Heat?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Chkdsk stops: unspecified error*

Hi, go to start, all programs, accessories and right click on command prompt select "run as administrator" at the prompt type


```
chkdsk/r
```
 press enter 

You will see this:-

The type of the file system is NTFS.
Cannot lock current drive.

Chkdsk cannot run because the volume is in use by another
process. Would you like to schedule this volume to be
checked the next time the system restarts? (Y/N)

Type "Y" and restart

Now to run through 5 stages can take many hours (even overnight). So be patient when finished it will boot to windows.


----------



## kw02 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Chkdsk stops: unspecified error*

Checkdisk would hang or abort at two different places. When I had Diskeeper do a boot time cleanup where it also ran chkdsk, it would abort at the 1% mark of the first of three types of scans.

When I tried to run from a CMD, it would hang at 35% in the second category of scans.

I tried again today, and chkdsk got to the 35% mark and slowly continued to uptick the number of files it had read and stayed at 35% for a long time. Then it continued successfully to the end. It said no errors were found.

Great!

Now Diskeeper is still complaining that it can't run because the chkdsk is schedules to run and hasn't--but it has.
So I rebooted and Diskeeper did the boot time chkdsk.

The only change I made besides running Avira antivirus scan and Malewarebytes scan along with Spybot SD today was that I changed the maximum amount of space on the disk for Restore files. 

But it works now.


----------

